# What do your CC1s and CC11s look like?



## gohrev (Nov 27, 2019)

I have the feeling I'm overthinking modulation (1) and expression (11) wayyy too much, with lots of fidgeting with the fader mid-phrase.
A friend of mine, a professional oboist, advised me to draw in modulation and expression as if I were singing. He may be on to something there…

My question is: Would some of you mind sharing a screenshot of your midi data? Doesn't matter if it's showing strings, woodwinds, or brass… I just want to do a quick compare.

Thanks a bunch in advance


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 27, 2019)

Which library? They all react differently.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Nov 27, 2019)




----------

